# Contacting The Point at Poipu Resort



## clipper (Nov 8, 2022)

I am trying to call the resort to inform them about our late check-in.  I called the resort number with area code 808.  I was automatically connected to the DRI/HVC corporate office.  The agent said the he was going to transfer me to the resort.  As expected after I was connected, I went through a series of questions and buttons to push.  I ended up being transferred  back to the reservations dept at the corporate office.  I asked to be connected to the Point at Poipu Resort again.  This time, I think I heard someone from the resort - a real voice, not an automated voice of questions and buttons.  Before I could say anything, I was taken to the customer satisfaction survey.

Does anyone know how to contact The Point at Poipu Resort?  Do you have an email address or a phone number other than 1-808-742-1888?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clipper (Nov 8, 2022)

I sent an email to info@pointatpoipu.  It did not bounce back so maybe I got through to someone at the resort.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 8, 2022)

clipper said:


> I am trying to call the resort to inform them about our late check-in.  I called the resort number with area code 808.  I was automatically connected to the DRI/HVC corporate office.  The agent said the he was going to transfer me to the resort.  As expected after I was connected, I went through a series of questions and buttons to push.  I ended up being transferred  back to the reservations dept at the corporate office.  I asked to be connected to the Point at Poipu Resort again.  This time, I think I heard someone from the resort - a real voice, not an automated voice of questions and buttons.  Before I could say anything, I was taken to the customer satisfaction survey.
> 
> Does anyone know how to contact The Point at Poipu Resort?  Do you have an email address or a phone number other than 1-808-742-1888?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


(808) 742-1888 is the number that goes to the front desk. If no one can answer, it may go to corporate.


----------



## clipper (Nov 9, 2022)

It pays to read all your emails completely.  I received an email from Point at Poipu a few weeks ago with the subject "Helpful Information About Your Upcoming Stay".  Having stayed at the resort a few times before, I ignored the email before and found it unintentionally in my Inbox yesterday.  The email offered a phone number that I could text for special requests.  So I texted the number this morning and have already received a response with "Mahalo".  Woo hoo  We are super excited to spend 2 weeks in Kauai.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 9, 2022)

clipper said:


> The email offered a phone number that I could text for special requests. So I texted the number this morning and have already received a response with "Mahalo". Woo hoo  We are super excited to spend 2 weeks in Kauai.


That's great! It must be a new service. I looked at our email from last February and it didn't mention texting for special requests.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 9, 2022)

clipper said:


> It pays to read all your emails completely.  I received an email from Point at Poipu a few weeks ago with the subject "Helpful Information About Your Upcoming Stay".  Having stayed at the resort a few times before, I ignored the email before and found it unintentionally in my Inbox yesterday.  The email offered a phone number that I could text for special requests.  So I texted the number this morning and have already received a response with "Mahalo".  Woo hoo  We are super excited to spend 2 weeks in Kauai.


That must be a Hilton Grande Vacation plus.


----------

